# Remplacement Ipod touch



## crabidou (11 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Ayant un soucis avec mon Ipod Touh 4G 8Go, j'ai contacté l'assistance téléphonique Apple.

Elle me renvoie dans un apple store pour faire un échange.
J'aimerais savoir si l'échange se fait contre un Ipod touch neuf ayant les mêmes caractéristiques que celui que l'on avait.

Merci


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Octobre 2011)

Bien évidemment


----------



## crabidou (12 Octobre 2011)

Merci car j'avais entendu que c'était des ipod refurb et que la génération n'était pas respectée (on pouvait en avoir un nouveau ou un ancien, c'était de la loterie).


----------

